# what goes here behind throttle body



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

what sensor goes in this hole behind throttle body 04 LS1
never mind found it


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

nevermind.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Looks like a 98-00 F-body LS1. The EGR goes there. If you need the EGR I got a modded one.


----------

